# SD Meet August 28, Crown Point Beach, San Diego



## J5ive (Oct 10, 2003)

To spark an interest since I can not attend, all is Welcome!!!


http://squadone.net//modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=426


----------



## J5ive (Oct 10, 2003)

I take it that no one is interested....


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

J5ive said:


> I take it that no one is interested....




I'm interested. I hafta check my schedule, though.


----------

